# A SOLDIER'S STORY - Going to war with the Yanks



## RackMaster (Feb 18, 2009)

This is a great column from a soldiers point of view on Canadian soldiers working with US soldiers in Afghanistan.

He has an ongoing column, his previous work can be found here.



> *A SOLDIER'S STORY*
> 
> *Russell Storring*
> 
> ...


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice read!


----------

